# Flathead vs. The Basketball



## nomore3putts (Apr 15, 2004)

Got this in my e-mail!!!!
==================


A resident in the area saw a ball bouncing around kind of strange in a
nearby pond and went to investigate. It turned out to be a flathead
catfish who had obviously tried to swallow a basketball which became stuck in its mouth!!

The fish was totally exhausted from trying to dive, but unable to because the ball would always bring him back up to the surface. The resident tried numerous times to get the ball out, but was unsuccessful. 
He finally had his wife cut the ball in order to deflate it and release the hungry catfish.

Seeing is believing...










































WOW!


----------



## chrisoneal (May 13, 2006)

Holy Cow. That is to cool. I hope the Fish is ok.


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

he is prolly someones pet in a small pond??


----------



## RAM360 (Apr 22, 2006)

wow, I have heard storries of that happening but never saw pics of it.


----------



## bimhoff07 (Mar 9, 2006)

I got that sent to me via email as well. Pretty remarkable! I can't believe a cat would attempt to feed on something floating on the surface like that ball would have been. Weird ...


----------



## shuvlhed1 (Apr 13, 2004)

Wow, it's just not as funny the 8,453,981st time I've seen this.

Where's the repost police?


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

that has been posted on here dozens of times in the last couple years..It is kinda neat tho.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

shuvlhed1 said:


> Wow, it's just not as funny the 8,453,981st time I've seen this.
> 
> Where's the repost police?



I agree w/ ya!


----------



## nomore3putts (Apr 15, 2004)

Sorry... didn't realize this was old material. I guess there's a first time for everyone, as I hadn't seen it before. Don't usually frequent the Cat forum.

Take care!


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

an oldie but a goodie I guess.....


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

the first time i saw it i thought it was funny but it is starting to get old


----------

